

Ask YC: Beta Registration System? - avner

Hey guys.<p>We were wondering whats the best way to handle limited beta codes and user registrations for our app?
We were just looking to see if there is something out there we could buy/use to handle an invite only beta registration database/system without writing our own...<p>Thanks
======
alex_c
Assuming you already have a regular registration system (and optionally some
basic user roles), I really think it would take you less time to write your
own than to find, evaluate, and retrofit an existing solution which may or may
not do exactly what you want anyway.

------
noodle
afaik, no. they're hand-written.

